# Best CR123A battery?



## kami (Mar 22, 2010)

I bought a set of Radio Poppers JRX studio set and can't seem to find the the batteries (CR123A battery) they use anywhere locally. 

I looked online but just wanted to know if you guys have any experience with any good quality batteries of this size and any recommendations what brand to buy.


----------



## PJL (Mar 22, 2010)

Energizer Lithium have worked well for me.  You can get them at Walmart or any chain drug store.


----------



## gardy90 (Mar 22, 2010)

SureFire Flashlights & Tactical Lights, all of there flashlights use them, and they last longer than bigger name brands and are a hell of a lot cheaper even with shipping still cheaper i personally buy the box of 72(i have a few flashlights to feed)


----------

